# Carrying weapons that don't look like weapons...



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

First off, I live in Illinois. Only one of 2 states without conceal carry. Even carrying weapons non-gun related could get you in trouble.

Because of my workplace, carrying a gun in my car is not possible and is illegal.

But, I remember what my dad used to do. He would keep a ball bat in his trunk ready to use. Some police could take issue if pulled. But, my dad a little smarter decided to put a baseball glove and ball in the trunk beside. Thre was absolutely no question that it was there in the event "he wanted to play ball".

What other ways do you think could be done in such cases.....


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

I always thought a tennis racquet would make a pretty good weapon. Maybe get more than one swing like you might with a baseball bat.

Lawn darts too?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I like my cane with the sword inside. The cane is a good heavy weapon and the sword will finish the job.


----------



## rwur961615 (May 24, 2008)

4-D cell maglite blind them with the lite then wack.
Rick


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

An enormous amount of intellectual effort seems to be going on here in an effort to circumvent the state's desire to disarm you.

I cannot advise you on ways to improvise weapons, for there are certainly many, but I can tell you that I have been going about armed illegally in the state of Illinois for almost 5 years now and have not suffered the slightest consequences.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I have always kept a few dispensable gardening tools in my vehicle. Shovel, hoe, rake, garden fork, pickaxe, 5 lb. mallet, sickle, sharpened stakes, pruning knives, lengths of rope and a few other odds and ends that would serve dual purposes. 

.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

I like the idea of a sword cane, but some areas consider that to be a concealed weapon, especially if the blade is over a certain length.

As far as basically a stick goes, it's only as good a defense as the person using it. When the campus I attend (and I'm a 30-something returning student) banned concealed carry after a bomb threat, I started carrying a cane because I did know how to use it - courtesy of rapier and heavy-weapons fighting in the reenactment group I work with. Again, not a gun, but if someone were to jump out with a knife, I've got a fairly decent chance of blocking their attack, knocking their weapon away, and laying about rather heavily with the cane in general.

The best training I've been able to receive is fencing-in-the-round (think 3 Musketeers, not the Olympics), because it teaches you to be aware of what else is going on around you instead of being completely focused on the 5 feet to either side of your assailant (if that), and it also teaches you about cones of protection - i.e., you only need to block a blow where it is going to strike you, not further out, and this gives you a better chance to recover and make additional guards as needed.

But that's just my $.02


----------



## Arrow (Jun 23, 2010)

have you heard of a kubaton? I have one on my keychain. Check google to see what they are, and youtube to see how to use one.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I generally wear my hair up in a bun. It's secured with a 6" hairstick. Now, I don't do this so as to have a 'non weapon' weapon, but actually to secure my hair. However, it has come in useful once. Admittedly, it's a very close range weapon, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

friend of mine's wife was a flight attendant. She always carried a ruler made of lexan on the plane. If you think about it, you could really hurt someone with one of those things.


----------



## jerrwhy (Jan 12, 2010)

Go to the hardware store and buy a big nut, 3/4 of an inch or bigger. Tie your nut onto a decent length (3-5 feet) of 550 cord; one smack to the grape and it coloring books for Christmas.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Fan belt. Say 24" or bigger. Hurts just about the same as a horsewhip.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

naturelover said:


> I have always kept a few dispensable gardening tools in my vehicle. Shovel, hoe, rake, garden fork, pickaxe, 5 lb. mallet, sickle, sharpened stakes, pruning knives, lengths of rope and a few other odds and ends that would serve dual purposes.
> 
> .


Dual purposes? Like gardening and hiding a body?! :nana:


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

You could look at the various tactical pens available these days. This would be something that you could carry on your person and actually have with you the majority of the time.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL7v9ox9uHs[/ame]

Or some of the flashlights that have strike bezels.


----------



## Cinelu (Jan 1, 2009)

golf clubs would make excellent weapons.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Carry you a piece of #1 or #1/0 flexible Hypalon Cable. About a 2 ft. piece of this electrical cable is so flexible and so heavy that if you hit a person up one side of his head, he would have a welping bump all the way around his head. Even if you just swung at his arms you would do some major damage to him. 

If a cop asks you what your doing with it, simply tell him "Hey I found it on the ground and am taking it home to put in my scrap junk pile".


----------



## coehorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Wasp and hornet spray. The spray will hold in a tight stream far longer than pepper spray or other chemical weapons.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Tonya said:


> Dual purposes? Like gardening and hiding a body?! :nana:


That too. :teehee: Did I mention I keep a tarp in there too? It's all for disposing of the vampires and zombies, you see. :hysterical:

.


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

I picked up a nice US Navy stainless marlinspike at auction a few months back. Never can tell when you will need to splice wire rope.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

It saddens me to see so many people who are willing to defend themselves and others resort to such methods for that defense.

The bad guys aren't afraid of being caught with firearms. Why are we?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

What Coehorn said... or brake cleaner, or some other nasty lubricant that one might need in their vehicle.

Ernie, I'd have no problems eliminating varmints with a firearm, but it'd ruin my day to get pulled over by a jack booted thug, and get sent up to Joliet (isn't that where the Blues Brothers were incarcerated?). Taking down vermin is one thing, taking down LE to avoid trouble is another hornets nest altogether. 

I'd prefer to stay on the right side of the socialist Iron Curtain.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Let me try to clear up some misconceptions. If you don't trust my word to keep you out of jail, look it up yourself at the link I'm providing.

These are the restrictions on transporting a firearm in Illinois.

1. Unloaded and,
2. Enclosed in a case, and
3. By persons who have a valid FOID card.

The case doesn't have to be locked. It doesn't have to be specifically designed for that purpose. It could in fact be a _woman's purse._ In my situation it's a small backpack I keep open behind the seat where all I have to do is reach in and grab it. The clip sits loaded in the console between the seats and would take me an extra couple of seconds to grab it and load.

This has already been tested in court in a case entitled "Illinois vs. Brunner" where the court rules that an encased firearm is legal and defined what "encased" meant. In "Illinois vs. McDade" the court established that a loaded magazine is not a problem so long as the gun is not in the case.

Police also cannot look inside a sealed bag _without a warrant._ And they've got to have probable cause for getting one. Your refusal to allow them to search does not constitute probable cause.

Even if everything goes against you, there's no mandatory jail time associated with carrying a firearm. You might pay a fine and get a misdemeanor slapped against your record, assuming they wanted to take it to court (which they normally don't).

Y'all know what a careful fellow I am. I take precautions. Did you think I wasn't going to look up the law and the corresponding case precedents before embarking on this plan of action?

http://www.legis.state.il.us/publicacts/pubact91/acts/91-0690.html


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

One reason I am glad I live in Ms. Anyone can carried a loaded gun in their car and there is no questions asked. As long as it isn't a stolen gun. Your car is considered an extention of your home. The castle law has made a lot of difference.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

when i worked as a auto mechanic back in 1996 i saw all sorts , probably the most common was a 12 inch rapala fillet knife left between the doot adn the seat most autos at the time had a decent space there for that and it was an easy reach 

tire checkers from truck stops were also common a lead filled baton for checking semi tires 

the small bats for killing fish 

and even saw a S&W or two although i am fairly sure they were loaded and were definitly uncased usualy in the map pocket of the door GM had hard plastic map pockets in their doors about that time 

wisconsin i belive technicaly has the out of the reach of the driver clause in thier unloaded , cased i guess since they needed 3 things and we don't have foid who knows i drive vans that out of reach thing is tough so i go with the plane sight contradition to the law oh yeah besides wisconsin being the other state with no concealed carry we have laws that contradict laws that contradict laws about those laws and we do have a case clause the case has to be made for a fire arm it has to close with a snap ,zip, velcro, tie or some other fastening closure but you are allowed to make them yourself 

so when i travel my case is in plain sight 

we do however have open carry , just not in cars , withing 1000 feet of a school grounds not the building , the police recently stopped a pedestrian walking his dog with his side arm , they had to re measure twice from the furthest edge of the school property to find he was 45 feet inside a school zone , he did not know was in a school zone as he was not in sight of the school nor actualy did the police till they measured it a few times.

as for on private property feel free to with owners permition conceal all you like


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well luckily here in the oppressive state of California - I do have my CCW license and never leave home without it.

I have to walk with a straight cane, but sword canes are illegal here in California. That and unless they are custom made, the ones I have held/ tried out are too short for my height/ and made for midgets it seems.

But back to improvised weapons...

A six feet lenght of 3/8" to 1" links steel chain would hurt, if swung hard enough.. Put a hook on one end for some extra oomph on contact! Or a large lock on the end of the chain, would make it look as if you are wanting to secure your belongings.

A plumber's pipe wrench of 12 inches or larger when properly applied, would adjust somone's noggin...

A regular ax would cause someone to think twice. Plus put a couple of wedges, and a small can of 2 cycle mix to allay fears of it being used "just" a weapon.

A simple straight lug wrench, has been a favorite for decades in Detroit Motor City.

In my vehicles I carry several 15 to 30 minutes highway flares. Some folks are afraid of being set on fire!! Plus one of the hams here carries a flare gun that he obtained at a local marine supply store. Who would want a hunk of burning phosporus sent towards them at high speed from an orange plastic pistol??? It does come in a nifty handy carry case.

One trick I learned in the Marine Corps is to have a leather belt and sharpen part of the buckle (I use the long pivoting steel tab that goes into the belt holes). Wrap the non buckle end around your hand leaving about 2 feet loose to swing at your opponent.

Or sign up for some Martial Arts classes, and you can defend yourself from boards that need to be broken..

But armed combat beats unarmed combat, any day of the week..


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

And, an extra ball-peen hammer or two laying beside your tool box, would not be out of place. IIRC, the members of MC Clubs use to make sure they had a hammer, handy, just in case of trouble on the road.
Yeah, older guys like myself can easily get by with a good solid cane. But they do take practice in their use.
Glad I live in IN where we have CCW permits.


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

Old John is correct, a ball-peen hammer is a favored weapon of some bikers, because they are legal everywhere. I keep a 18" length of pipe to use as an extention for the tiny lugwrench in my truck, it has other possible applications as well.


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

Ernie, 

I understand your point about the bad guys not being afraid to carry. I do carry legal within my car, but accessibility is a different story.

Secondly, the bad guys have much less to lose than me if I got caught. I am a school teacher and if I'm caught, I'm done...career wise.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

mldollins said:


> Secondly, the bad guys have much less to lose than me if I got caught. I am a school teacher and if I'm caught, I'm done...career wise.


That's how they get us. 

Even though the likelihood of a district attorney wishing to have the headline "school teacher in bad part of time caught carrying a gun" plastered across the news or worse, on its way to the Supreme Court for another Heller-esque review, is slim ... they still get us out of fear for our livelihoods.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Oh how sad the times are.......
The head line : "Teacher caught carrying a GUN"

The way the media plays it "You" are a monster and are prejudged guilty of everything under the sun.

Will anyone listen (or hear) to your side of the issue . . . . .No

So ya . . the good guy gets shafted . .again.


----------



## mellowguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Here in Canada, weapons are frown upon. I have a tow chain in my trunk in case a moron needs to be hooked, and a big wrench in the door pocket in case a nutcase reaches through the window in need of an adjustment.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

We used to carry a tire knocker (a small baseball bat with a lead center) in the truck when traveling. Great for checking the air in tires, and greater for defending yourself when necessary. I live in a friendly state so now I keep the tire knocker under the edge of the bed (a nice second choice if needed.)


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

A tight coiled lariat is a vicious weapon. A cane is good, if you know better than swing it like a bat, use the end to stab. I wear belts with a lot of conchos on em, could work well, but i'd have to use the other hand to keep from trippin on my pants.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................I purchased a Tire Knocker several years back at a local truck stop , it's about 18 inches long with several circular grooves on the handle end ! It's a Universal knocker so I carry it between the seats of my ranger . , fordy:cowboy:


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Question is, Do you want to use something that will hurt real bad or somewhat mild? Reason why I ask is "What if the ole boy is big enough and mean enough to take it away from you and use it on you?" I'd hate for my own Hypalon cable get wrapped around my own head!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Question is, Do you want to use something that will hurt real bad or somewhat mild? Reason why I ask is "What if the ole boy is big enough and mean enough to take it away from you and use it on you?" I'd hate for my own Hypalon cable get wrapped around my own head!


I think the answer to that might depend on if it's from a man's point of view or a woman's point of view. I'm a little woman. I figure if I'm in a situation where I have to defend myself from some big ole boy he's probably planning to do a mess of harm and worse to me, maybe kill me when he's done hurting me if he gets his hands on me. I will opt for trying to defend myself with something that will hurt him real bad first, at least long enough for me to get away from him if I can. If I can't get away and he takes away my weapon he will probably kill me anyway even if he doesn't use my own weapon against me. So yeah, I will go for disabling harm. I can dance real good with a sharpened spade and would hamstring him with it if I can then run like h-ll.

:run: 

.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

A Drywall hammer makes for a nice vehicle defensive weapon..


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

It's a shame that people living in the once free United States of America have to go to such lengths to protect themselves from the people they have elected to represent them. The best weapon you can carry is a voter registration card, supplemented by a strong resolve to use your vote to defend your 2nd Amendment rights. Use this in conjuction with your 1st Amendment rights and your right to peaceful assmbly. One day, if you can enlist the aid of enough like minded people, you might once again have the freedom the rest of us still enjoy


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

deaconjim said:


> It's a shame that people living in the once free United States of America have to go to such lengths to protect themselves from the people they have elected to represent them. The best weapon you can carry is a voter registration card, supplemented by a strong resolve to use your vote to defend your 2nd Amendment rights. Use this in conjuction with your 1st Amendment rights and your right to peaceful assmbly. One day, if you can enlist the aid of enough like minded people, you might once again have the freedom the rest of us still enjoy


Unfortunately, we still insist on letting the slaves (the Entitlementistas Party) vote... and it's getting to the point where the slaves are outnumbering the producers. There's little incentive for the slaves to leave their 'masters'... if they did, they'd be cut off from their life without care, and would have to join the workaday world. Slaves like safety, and we all know what happens when you sacrifice safety for freedom. Freedom's are diminished for everyone. No loss for those who don't care, but a crying shame for those of us who do. Shy of a monstrous disaster or a revolution (of course, they are the same beast) I can't see anything changing.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

And you fail to mention that in addition to the voter registration card, you also need to call your reps and keep on top of what's going on politically and hold them to it. I've noticed a huge tendency recently of the "us against them" approach - i.e., you have to vote for McCain because Obama will get in, never mind that you can't really stomach either one of them. I've seen so much crap come out of the RNC and other organizations of, "Give us money or THEY win!". Absolutely disgusting!!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................I can easily envision a scenerio whereby the Homeland security dept. decides that we need a mass evacuation too a different geographic area for the "Safety" of the populas(ace?) ! The real motivation being too minimize the political fallout from a Badly managed Crisis , EXactly like we have currently . All the UnexerciseD power delegated too the Feds by the Patriot Act and other Acts I'm not aware of are UTilized such that the Cattle are herded down the trail regardless of their Rights as citizens . This , in turn , just might Ignite the Critical Mass necessary for the citizens too remain stationary at their homesites and refuse too move , 12 Ga. in a sling over their shoulder(s). The National Guard , local Cops , and State LOE's will find it difficult too pull their weapons on their neighbors . :cowboy:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

We are awaiting a changing of the govoner current govoner vetod concealed carry and a great number of other bills that the people wanted that were suddenly 2 votes short of an over riding 2/3 after he makes phone calls to party members that were going agianst him and for thier constiuents. 

several of our current candidates promis we will have it , at the same time several groups are working to gether to have a defacto conceraled carry as the courts have found our current laws unconstitutional in thier application to speciofic people and cases. how many must it be found unconstitutonal for before it is for all.

illinois and wisconsin have similar problems the poulation of one corner of the state far outweighs the rest of the state so 70% of the population live on 10% of the land and the other 30% of the popualtion is spread over 90% of the land the big cities always seem to decide state elections , hard to get every outher county in the state to agree which is nearly what it takes to over ride the cities. 

i will keep voting and calling reps , someday we will regain controll and the day may be soon 

as for your weapon what ever it may be club , chain , pipe , spear , gun . aim to kill anything less is a wasted effort , you didn't start the fight don't worry about keeping it clean or fair these are myths made up by good people that allow the cheater the advantage.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

this all reminds me of the news report i once saw where a 60 year old small woman beats the car jacker near to death with "the club" steering wheel lock that was so popular at the time.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

from what I can see of non-firearm confrontations, I like a non-swinging, jabbing type weapon as primary, kinda like a nice wood chisel that snaps onto the end of my walking stick [ nice SHARP wood chisel ] [ after all I AM a wood worker of sorts]
and perhaps as a wee little surprise, a 2-3 oz sinker attached to a 24" wire leader [ I fish a LOT for Northern Pike ], snapped on to my carbiner in a hurry.

Not to get it used on yourself ? Well dont deploy UNTIL it IS time to commit and then fight like a tiger, using the "Free Fencing" sense of awareness, as if your life depended upon it, CAUSE IT PROBABLY MIGHT. And last but not least, one of those little plastic work knives with the snap off blades, that fit into your shirt pocket pencil slot, like you find at the Dollar Stores.

Thats part of my compliment at any given time, not all of them every time but at least one of them in my reach at all times I am away from home.

DG



GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> this all reminds me of the news report i once saw where a 60 year old small woman beats the car jacker near to death with "the club" steering wheel lock that was so popular at the time.


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

deaconjim said:


> It's a shame that people living in the once free United States of America have to go to such lengths to protect themselves from the people they have elected to represent them. The best weapon you can carry is a voter registration card, supplemented by a strong resolve to use your vote to defend your 2nd Amendment rights. Use this in conjuction with your 1st Amendment rights and your right to peaceful assmbly. One day, if you can enlist the aid of enough like minded people, you might once again have the freedom the rest of us still enjoy



The ONLY reason we don't have conceal carry is Chicago and its bunch of thugs running the place up there. A recent vote sent to Spriingfield showed that 75% of those outside Chicago favored conceal carry. Think about it, part of that number are democrats....


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Isn't it ironic that the one place you really need to carry a gun is where they don't allow guns?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Ernie said:


> Isn't it ironic that the one place you really need to carry a gun is where they don't allow guns?


It's not ironic, it's logical. The reason why you really need to carry a gun there is because they don't allow guns.


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Isn't it ironic that the one place you really need to carry a gun is where they don't allow guns?


close clients carry......

What is funny is that you can bet sure gang-bangers are packing along with the mayors buddies...


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

A few years ago my late DH was given a nice refillable ink pen that had a concealed steel letter opener in the opposite end so DH sharpened it for me and I carry it to this day. I also have a kubaton on my key chain, another gift from DH.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

mldollins said:


> close clients carry......
> 
> What is funny is that you can bet sure gang-bangers are packing along with the mayors buddies...



they can write themselves permits nothing stops them from issuing permits like judges have, but many have a detail of police officers that protect them , drive them around and such.

mayor tom barret millwakee was without his security detail last year at state fair he tried to help a lady getting harased ,he got his face messed up and hit on the head with a pipe ,he had let his security detail go as he was in not doing city bussiness.

he is running for govoner this year , not a good choice IMO 

http://www.jsonline.com/news/milwaukee/53347442.html


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I used to live near a small town in Ga. where the Police Department got a new patrol car. The mayor and police chief decided to take it for a drive through the rougher part of town before it had lights and insignia put on, hoping to not be noticed. When their little excursion was over, the car was full of bullet holes, and had a large puddle of urine in the back floorboard.

Not once did either the mayor or police chief suggest banning guns.


----------

